# Canon Hollywood Professional Technology And Support Center Premieres In Los Angeles



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-hollywood-professional-technology-and-support-center-premieres-in-los-angeles/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-hollywood-professional-technology-and-support-center-premieres-in-los-angeles/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-hollywood-professional-technology-and-support-center-premieres-in-los-angeles/"></a></div>
<em>Location to Serve as Western Hub for Education, Service & Training Operations</em></p>
<p><strong>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 12, 2011</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, today announced the opening of the Canon Hollywood Professional Technology and Support Center to better serve its film and television production clients. The office, located on the historic Sunset Gower Studio lot at 6060 Sunset Boulevard in Los Angeles, will provide a local site to foster support, research, service and training for Hollywoodâ€™s thriving entertainment industry.</p>
<p>â€œWe want to offer a one-stop shop where our clients can come to ask questions and explore our various products with the help of our highly qualified technical and engineering staff members. The Canon Hollywood Professional Technology and Support Center provides a well-equipped venue for working with professionals in a range of imaging industries, from film and television production to still imaging and professional output,â€ stated Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies and Communications Group, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<p><!--more-->Comprehensive product repair services for Canon professional products will be available in the new Hollywood facility starting in late 2011. On-site repair operations will include two state-of-the-art camera body and lens adjustment rooms, Canonâ€™s most advanced adjustment and calibration equipment, local spare parts inventory, and an experienced professional repair staff that will look to quickly return Canonâ€™s professional products to their original factory condition and operation.</p>
<p>The Canon Hollywood Professional Technology and Support Center will also serve as a field extension of Canonâ€™s Research and Solution Engineering Department, dedicated to ensuring that current and future products meet or exceed the demands of our clientele. As a local research and development center, staff will assess market demands and expectations for new professional imaging technology and look to build them into future product generations and customer support provisions. This represents only one of many initiatives and investments that Canon has planned to solidify its commitment to the film and television production community.</p>
<p>The facility will also support business opportunities by offering 1:1 meetings with major clients (studios, production houses, television networks, rental facilities, and others) to further build relationships and assess their needs. The new facility and local Canon staff will also offer hands-on education to current and potential clients on the latest Canon professional products. Courtesy visits by both existing and potential clients in the industry can be arranged to explore opportunities and assess Canonâ€™s full capabilities. Guilds, unions or organizations affiliated with film and television production are encouraged to inquire about hosting seminars, events and industry gatherings at Canonâ€™s Hollywood center as well.</p>
<p>The Canon Hollywood Professional Technology and Support Center will also host Canon Live Learning (CLL) workshops â€“ fee-based seminars for professionals and enthusiasts looking to further their imaging education. In addition, the Hollywood center will offer other industry-related events covering a wide range of technical and creative topics within the professional production segment.</p>
<p>In addition to the business and Hollywood industry support mentioned above, the service and support facility located in the Canonâ€™s new Hollywood center will also be part of Canonâ€™s industry-leading nationwide customer service and support network. Canonâ€™s customer service and support network includes Factory Service Centers in Irvine (Calif.), Jamesburg (N.J.) and Newport News (Va.) as well as five broadcast lens service centers located strategically throughout the United States. Canon service centersâ€™ reputation for excellence is based on industry-leading repair turnaround times, high-quality repair services, personalized service and 100 percent US-based call center support operations, all based on Canon factory standards and processes and designed to provide complete customer satisfaction.</p>
<p><em>thanks Dean</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024803b2337">Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## nikkito (Oct 13, 2011)

Video, video, video... am i the only one who's more interested in photography than video lately? ???


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2011)

Well... sounds kind of boring for a guy like me, waiting for new SLRs...

I hope the Hollywood event will bring something new and not just an announcement like "_Hey we have a new shop for you film making people_"...

regards, Dave


----------



## WoodyWindy (Oct 13, 2011)

Although I may never use this facility, it certainly seems to be a worth-while move for Canon, and worthy of the hype they're giving it.

1. Canon can always use the capacity of another repair facility.
2. I can see the Hollywood types really appreciating having this in their back yard, when any kind of delay in production of a motion picture can cost tens of thousands (if not hundreds of thousands) of dollars per day.
3. Having some R&D juice on this side of the Pacific can't hurt! 

- Woody -


----------



## dstppy (Oct 13, 2011)

Honestly, I think this can only be a good thing. 

1) The 'Hollywood announcement' *HAS* (would be silly if not) to be a really pro video camera, expensive by our standards but probably a bargain for the pros, if this isn't all hype.
2) Video isn't *THAT* far from Photo . . . by that I mean if Canon can make better profit margins like with rebels, it's only going to give them a better ability to offer competitive pricing in the DSLR market -- if not some component overlap, at least from a cash-on-hand standpoint.
3) We know the DSLRs are coming, just not when . . . even if it's late 2012, early 2013, they will be here . . .

Then again, Oliver Stone could be making a gritty documentary on the contentious story behind the making of the calculator mouse and now all the big stars want one but can't figure out how to use one


----------



## Jedifarce (Oct 13, 2011)

If Canon's really serious about this sort of thing, why don't they instead put out cinema lenses to compete against Zeiss CP 2's or cooke lenses?


----------

